# OKCpedia > Summary & Reference Articles >  Design District Boundaries

## Pete

*Full PDF*

----------


## Praedura

That's a very detailed map. Impressive.

For comparison, you might be interested in this image:



I came across this awhile back at some real estate site (I think) -- can't remember where exactly.
It's a little hard to read but is crammed packed with neighborhood/area names.

----------


## Teo9969

> That's a very detailed map. Impressive.
> 
> For comparison, you might be interested in this image:
> 
> 
> 
> I came across this awhile back at some real estate site (I think) -- can't remember where exactly.
> It's a little hard to read but is crammed packed with neighborhood/area names.


That map comes from this article: A Downtown ontheRange: A City of Neighborhoods

...I believe that is Spartan's blog...or whoever it was that had the tag-line "your typical OKC enthusiast...who is not always enthusiastic" or some such.

----------


## Praedura

> That map comes from this article: A Downtown ontheRange: A City of Neighborhoods
> 
> ...I believe that is Spartan's blog...or whoever it was that had the tag-line "your typical OKC enthusiast...who is not always enthusiastic" or some such.


Interesting! That is definitely NOT where I found it, as I'm familar with Spartan's old blog and have read many posts there. But I had never seen that particular one. I came across the image at some real estate site -- evidently they thought it was nice too and had grabbed it for their own evil purposes.  :Smile: 

Thanks for pointing that out!

----------


## LakeEffect

Hey Pete, I don't think I have access to change the top map - this link takes you to the most up-to-date version, which has some changes in Paseo specifically.

http://www.okc.gov/planning/urbandes...tricts0213.pdf

----------


## Pete

> Hey Pete, I don't think I have access to change the top map - this link takes you to the most up-to-date version, which has some changes in Paseo specifically.
> 
> http://www.okc.gov/planning/urbandes...tricts0213.pdf


Thanks!

I've updated the article.

----------


## LakeEffect

Regarding these - please keep in mind that the Urban Conservation Districts are not design review areas. These are zoning overlays that essentially act as neighborhood covenants after-the-fact. They generally regulate carports, trash can placement, etc.

----------


## Mr. Cotter

Do you have any more information on the UCDs? I live in one, and am not sure how they work.  We have a very active neighborhood association, but I am not aware of any building/aesthetic requirements.

----------


## LakeEffect

> Do you have any more information on the UCDs? I live in one, and am not sure how they work.  We have a very active neighborhood association, but I am not aware of any building/aesthetic requirements.


Which one do you live in?

----------


## Mr. Cotter

I'm in Cleveland.

----------


## LakeEffect

> I'm in Cleveland.


ARTICLE XIII. - ZONING OVERLAY DISTRICTS

Let's see if that works.

For Cleveland, the basics are as follows:

_District Regulations. The following specific regulations shall be effective within the boundaries of the Cleveland Urban Conservation District._

(1) *Conversion of Residential Structures.* Before a residential structure can be converted to a more intense use, the following requirement shall be met.

(a) For purposes of application within this District, the Regulations for Conversion of Structures in Article XII, Site Development Standards, shall be amended to limit vehicle parking in the front yard setback to a hard-surfaced area or driveway not exceeding 24 feet in width.

(b) In a property containing more than one structure, the conversion shall bring all structures up to the minimum standards required by all such codes and ordinances.

(2)* Residential Development Regulations.
*
(a) Solid Waste Storage. Storage of solid waste must be completely to the rear of the front wall. In the case of a corner lot, it shall be screened from view from the side street it abuts.

(b) Parking. It shall be unlawful for any person to park or store any vehicle on private property unless such vehicle is parked on a permanent hard-surfaced area or driveway not exceeding 24 feet in width in residential areas.

(3) *Commercial/Office Development Regulations.*

(a) Signs.

1. No non-accessory signs shall be permitted.

2. Accessory signs shall be permitted on lots within an appropriate underlying district, subject to the following conditions:

i. No sign, either freestanding or attached, shall exceed the height of the building as constructed.

ii. No flashing sign shall be permitted to be located where it can be seen from a residential lot.

(b) High Intensity Lighting. When high intensity illumination, such as mercury, high pressure sodium or metal halide lighting is used, it shall be located and shielded so it does not create a nuisance for abutting residential property.

(c) Landscaping and Screening. Screening and landscaping shall be provided as required by Article XI, Landscaping and Screening Regulations. However, the following modifications shall apply:

1. Litter Control.

i. Waste cans, dumpster units, and other forms of litter control and refuse disposal shall be placed on the site in a location where they are screened from residential view with sight-proof screening as defined in Paragraph (b) below.

ii. Office and commercial operations shall provide adequate litter control and containment upon the site.

2. Sight-Proof Fence. Sight-proof fencing shall be used as follows. A sight-proof fence is a solid opaque fence or wall that is a minimum of six feet but no more than eight feet in height, made of wood, masonry, or other suitable material in compliance with the Building Code, other than metal.

----------


## Mr. Cotter

Thanks.  That is helpful, and it's interesting to see the differences in the districts.

----------


## Spartan

> I'm in Cleveland.


Howdy neighbor.

Nice map whoever did it.

----------


## okclee

The City of Oklahoma city should add more zoning ares to the inner city neighborhoods.  All of these neighborhoods that are on this map are also the best inner city neighborhoods to live in.  
Not quite a coincidence, why wouldn't the City add more to this list?

----------


## LakeEffect

> The City of Oklahoma city should add more zoning ares to the inner city neighborhoods.  All of these neighborhoods that are on this map are also the best inner city neighborhoods to live in.  
> Not quite a coincidence, why wouldn't the City add more to this list?


Because more zoning requirements = more headaches in trying to redevelop neighborhoods...

----------


## easternobserver

Other cities seem to be getting into the action with design districts.  Del City is getting ready to create a design district for "Storybook Ranch" houses.  Final ordinance will be voted on by the Council on Monday night (6/16), but it has already passed the Planning Commission.....

----------


## DoctorTaco

> The City of Oklahoma city should add more zoning ares to the inner city neighborhoods.  All of these neighborhoods that are on this map are also the best inner city neighborhoods to live in.  
> Not quite a coincidence, why wouldn't the City add more to this list?


It has to come from within the neighborhood. Restrictive residential zoning cannot be foisted on homeowners without their consent. Miller neighborhood just made a move in this direction, I think. I can't find the link though.

----------

